# Recommended pour-on epoxy for cedar slab dining room table?



## coonazz (Aug 29, 2013)

This is my first big project and I'm trying to decide on a finish. I've got some inlace turquoise that I'm using to fill holes and cracks. This will be my family's main dinner table, so it will take some abuse with 3 young girls. I'd like to go with something less plastic-y for a finish, but that cedar sure is soft and I think the best thing to use is that pour-on bar top-type epoxy.

Is there a preferred brand that I should use? Satin or Glossy?

thanks.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I'll be intrigued to see answers to this. I'm convinced I would screw up pour on epoxy.

On the other hand, you could try 75 coats of wipe-on poly . . .


----------



## coonazz (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm thinking the same thing. I sure hope I don't screw it up though.
Table is 7'2" X 3'3".


----------



## AdamWood (Jan 6, 2010)

You might want to watch this where he does exactly what you are talking about.

http://lumberjocks.com/CanadianWoodWorks/blog/34201


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

That video makes it look much easier than I'd feared.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I used a product from clock it about 11 years ago. It was a bar top with a bunch of beer bottle caps glued down and all four sides were a little higher than the tops of the caps. Mixed the two parts together, poured it on and set a sheet of plywood over it to keep dust from settling in the epoxy. Left the sheet there for three days and it came out quite well. The stuff was very slow setting which allow it to creep into all the nooks and crannies as well as self level very well. That's another point, given that this stuff does self level so well, you'll want to make sure your project is very level where ever you plan on pouring so that it does what you want and not pour over one side a few hours later.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Bartop coating is what I used for a bunch of tables in a bar and also the counter.
If there are air bubbles or imperfections, use a hair dryer befor the stuff dries to pull up anything that shouldn't be there.


----------

